# Marker training question new to the forum



## Kevin chapman (May 20, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum and have a question about using markers and would like a few opinions. Currently we train our dog using "Yes", my wife is better at it than I am however I am getting better. I am concerned with the way I say yes and if it is not perfect such as my attitude/voice reflection/tone will affect the usefulness of the marker. I am considering using a clicker, to maintain the same marker everytime it is used and do not have to worry so much about my voice or attitude etc. We are not new to this have FR1 and SCH mals and a great working GSD puppy 5mo old that we are really serious on. Also would it confuse the puppy by using a clicker and saying " Yes" to mark behaviors. I understand that I am not perfect and always looking to learn a new technique to use so please do not bash me if I said something out of context or incorrectly, I am just trying to learn. I appreciate any information or past experience you may of had that you could share with me. Looking forward to being a continued member on this forum. 

-KC


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

hard to answer your questions cause i don't know what you are actually doing, training wise. 

but overall i would say it's more important to know what it is you are trying to mark, marking it at the right time, and consistently rewarding correct behavior at the right time, compared to trying to get a more consistent sound with a voice or clicker, etc

of course the sound of a clicker is more consistent than a verbal, but lots of people do fine and are very successful only using voice marks


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

I use 'yes' as well as the clicker. I only use the clicker for very fine motor stuff now with the older dogs. I don't think infection and volume (although they need to hear it) are that important. I often use 'trick words' in bitework to make sure they are listening. I'll say 'yesterday, yellow, Yugoslavia, your mom, yes'

Timing is the most important thing.


----------



## Kevin chapman (May 20, 2013)

Currently we are just marking behaviors for the puppy without commands. I train around 6-7am and my wife trains throughout the day and we both train in the evenings. my wife is against the clicker training because of having to have a clicker on her to mark behaviors. I figured we could use both to mark and not confuse the dog. I think we will just continue to use a vocal marker. Sometimes I get carried away with trying to be a perfectionist and need to take a step back. thank you for the feed back.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Nothing wrong with using both at the same time or one or the other mixed up.
Look up 'Bart bell on double click' on youtube


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Here u go I got the title wrong:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7NLlqiccc_Y


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> Here u go I got the title wrong:
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7NLlqiccc_Y


Thats a pretty funny video


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kevin chapman said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and have a question about using markers and would like a few opinions. Currently we train our dog using "Yes", my wife is better at it than I am however I am getting better. I am concerned with the way I say yes and if it is not perfect such as my attitude/voice reflection/tone will affect the usefulness of the marker. I am considering using a clicker, to maintain the same marker everytime it is used and do not have to worry so much about my voice or attitude etc.


Welcome to the Forum Kevin! 

I'll tell you why I prefer to use a clicker though instead of the "Yes". Is the main reason is because I am a man. I have a deep gruff voice that even my happiest "Yes" sounds like death compared to the ladies on the forum. LOL! That's why your wife is better at it than you are! :twisted: 

The click also takes the inflections of your voice away, a click .. is a click .. is a click. Compared to a low yes, HIGH YES, quiet yes .. it is way more consistent than your voice. I still use "yes" as you don't always have access to a clicker, fumbly fingers or even sometimes the timing of things where a "yes" is always a 1/2 breath away.


----------



## Mircea Hemu-Ha (Nov 24, 2009)

Kevin chapman said:


> Currently we are just marking behaviors for the puppy without commands. I train around 6-7am and my wife trains throughout the day and we both train in the evenings. my wife is against the clicker training because of having to have a clicker on her to mark behaviors. I figured we could use both to mark and not confuse the dog. I think we will just continue to use a vocal marker. Sometimes I get carried away with trying to be a perfectionist and need to take a step back. thank you for the feed back.


Your commands will not sound the same each time, either, and that's more important than just the release, at least when it's time to compete.

It's not that complicated, the dog will figure it out (will take longer than with a clicker, though) and will actually become stronger, because he'll know to only respond to your voice, not to a sound that could have been made by someone else.
Here is a video of just that, not concerning a clicker, but a whistle, min 25:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xk3sul_bob-championnat-de-france-2011_sport

One reason i prefer using my voice is i can use my inflections to further communicate with the dog; i usually say the release in a plain and quite voice, but when he does something really difficult, i can say it with more enthusiasm to let him know i saw that, even before he gets the reward.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I use either/or. With a new pup I will start out with the clicker because it can be a lot clearer. 
The bottom line is that it's about timing more then what you use.


----------

